# Epic CPU battles of history: Athlon FX-55, Pentium 4 EE, FX-8150 si Core i7 3960X



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 3, 2012)

Epic CPU battles of history: Athlon FX-55, Pentium 4 EE, FX-8150 si Core i7 3960X | lab501

*lab501.ro/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/wp32_cpc.jpg
(less seconds - better)

what can get more disasterous than this


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 3, 2012)

The result has made me 

what happened to AMD?


----------



## ranjitsd (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe intel threw banana on amd floor


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 3, 2012)

Epic sh!t. Should go to the history of computers.


----------



## Skud (Jan 3, 2012)

Why the Core i7 was tested with 2 threads on?

*lab501.ro/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/crysis.jpg


This graph tells me, the world hasn't move much.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 3, 2012)

Skud said:


> Why the Core i7 was tested with 2 threads on?



because P4 EE had HT


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2012)

Athlon 64 FX was a ****in' hero.

Huge kick in the butt for Intel. Intel idiots were only pursuing *gigahertz* with Netburst. (Pentium 4)

Too bad AMD can't give that *IPC* lesson to themselves now.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 6, 2012)

ico - i think u mean NETBUST!!!!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 6, 2012)

Can't believe P4 won with it's Net BUST.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 6, 2012)

But think about the fact.. who the F plays any gaming by only enabling 2 cores & disabling HT?


----------

